# How to know if someone deleted your friend code?



## Dulcettie (Nov 17, 2013)

I Googled it and all the responses require using swapnote. :/
The only response I saw that didn't require swapnote had you delete the friend code and try to re-add the person,  and if the person's Mii showed up then they didn't delete you. However, I don't want to lose my Friend Safari's, so that technique isn't an option.  
Any suggestions?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 17, 2013)

If the Mii isn't showing up on the friend card at all, they don't have you added.


----------



## Dulcettie (Nov 18, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> If the Mii isn't showing up on the friend card at all, they don't have you added.



I meant after you've both added each other.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2013)

The way you've found happens to be the only way.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 19, 2013)

If there is no longer a notice about the last date that they signed on, I take that as a sign that they no longer have you on their friends list.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 20, 2013)

th8827 said:


> If there is no longer a notice about the last date that they signed on, I take that as a sign that they no longer have you on their friends list.


ok but the date thing doesnt show up if they have their status offline always? or im wrong? idk


----------



## Plushie (Nov 20, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> I meant after you've both added each other.



After you add each other and one deletes another the card will just go back to an empty one with no Mii on it, and it will display the nickname you initially entered for them. At least from past experience that's what always happened for me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2013)

tsundere said:


> ok but the date thing doesnt show up if they have their status offline always? or im wrong? idk



The date thing will stick around for a week, after that it will drop the Last Online. 

@Plushie: When someone removed me their Mii hung around but I never saw them online even though I knew they played daily. Usually if they haven't got the Last Online date around for longer than I week I take that as a sign that they no longer have me added.


----------

